# Confused Between Xbox 360 and PS3



## nice_guy75 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am planning to visit Delhi in first week of Nov'11 and planning to buy a gaming console but I am confused between Xbox 360 and PS3. I have inquired in Indore recently, about both the game consoles.

Xbox 360: The price of modded Xbox (4GB) is 16500/- they are not giving any bill and warranty; I have heard a lot about RRoD (Red Ring of death), so I am little skeptic. I am not sure how much it is going to cost me in Delhi, *I heard I can get it in grey market @ of 9k to 10k, if it is true please let me know the exact location where I can get it in Delhi?*

PS3: I can get Modded PS3 (160 gb) in Rs. 16,600/- and that too with bill and warranty. But most of the gamers told me that Xbox 360 is better than PS3.

Please help me guys in deciding; my parameters are:
1. Hacked (which can run pirated or downloaded games)
2. Graphics
3. Variety of Games ( I like games like Syphon Filter series, Mortal Combat, Tennis, etc)
4. Durable as well.

Please help me guys, I don't have much time with me to decide.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice_guy75 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to visit Delhi in first week of Nov'11 and planning to buy a gaming console but I am confused between Xbox 360 and PS3. I have inquired in Indore recently, about both the game consoles.
> 
> Xbox 360: The price of modded Xbox (4GB) is 16500/- they are not giving any bill and warranty; I have heard a lot about RRoD (Red Ring of death), so I am little skeptic. I am not sure how much it is going to cost me in Delhi, *I heard I can get it in grey market @ of 9k to 10k, if it is true please let me know the exact location where I can get it in Delhi?*
> ...



Take some time, and read everything here..
Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Announcements in Forum : Gamerz


----------



## nice_guy75 (Oct 21, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Take some time, and read everything here..
> Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Announcements in Forum : Gamerz



I am extremely sorry; actually I was searching on the net for the same I got this link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/31814-xbox360-price-grey-market.html

and no one has objected to this thread, so only I have posted this question on this forum. If moderators feel this thread is not according to forums norms, I request them to delete this thread and pardon me.

*Edit:* And yes, I guess my post was approved by some moderator himself so if there was anything in this thread which was against this forum's norm he wouldn't have approved my thread.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hacked (which can run pirated or downloaded games)


If you don't remove that line, this thread will get locked for sure


----------



## nice_guy75 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok guys, I am sorry and please delete this tread.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

nice_guy75 said:


> I am extremely sorry; actually I was searching on the net for the same I got this link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/31814-xbox360-price-grey-market.html
> 
> and no one has objected to this thread, so only I have posted this question on this forum. If moderators feel this thread is not according to forums norms, I request them to delete this thread and pardon me.
> 
> *Edit:* And yes, I guess my post was approved by some moderator himself so if there was anything in this thread which was against this forum's norm he wouldn't have approved my thread.


There is no objection towards your thread. However, you have a good sticky guide to help you out with some basic queries. It's always a good practice to try and read it. If you don't find your answers in there, you're welcome to post the query in the same thread or create a new one. Here's the link: Basic Console Purchasing Guide

Cyborg, pointed out the rules thread to try and point out a crucial rule (as did Sarath.); Piracy. So it's better to edit your post, which blatantly states you want to run pirated games. You won't receive any help for that, but the rest of the queries I'll be glad to answer that for you. PS: The thread you pointed out, dates back to 2006. I'm sure no one would have objected it back then because the console had just launched and with no sticky thread, queries were bound to arise. 



> Please help me guys in deciding; my parameters are:
> 2. Graphics


Both consoles display great visuals in their own respect. Sony has the added advantage of having the maximum amount of exclusive titles and hence getting titles like Uncharted, Killzone and God of War series to display it's true potential. Multi-platform titles are usually look better on the 360, or at least, that's what I have observed. 



> 3. Variety of Games ( I like games like Syphon Filter series, Mortal Combat, Tennis, etc)


PS3 clearly takes the lead when it comes to exclusivity. You'll have a host of titles, which won't ever see the light of day on PC or any other platform, except for their own. In variety, Sony wins hands down. 



> 4. Durable as well.


Could you broaden this point?

Also welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay here.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> > Durable as well.
> 
> 
> Could you broaden this point?
> ...


First of all thanks for all the explanation, durable means, I have heard a lot about RRoD (Red Ring of Death) in Xbox, but all those posts and threads are very old, and I have also read an article according to which the new versions of Xbox are almost free from RRoDs, and my main concern is RRoD only, as the one I have inquired about, in Indore is not with bill and warranty, so only I am also concerned about RRoD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 21, 2011)

nice_guy75 said:


> First of all thanks for all the explanation, durable means, I have heard a lot about RRoD (Red Ring of Death) in Xbox, but all those posts and threads are very old, and I have also read an article according to which the new versions of Xbox are almost free from RRoDs, and my main concern is RRoD only, as the one I have inquired about, in Indore is not with bill and warranty, so only I am also concerned about RRoD.


RRoD was a very old issue. That was tackled with the advent of Jasper motherboards in the Arcade Xbox 360 consoles. My arcade has crossed almost 2 years now and it's still going strong, with not a single issue till now. The recent slim models have an even better and efficient cooling design and reduced die fabrication (45nm) for it's CPU. Do note, that the X360S only offers you a 1 year standard warranty and won't have the 2 years extended warranty, which the previous models had. Same goes with the PS3 Slim. So in terms of stability, the recent versions of both consoles have improved significantly.


----------

